# Ryman/Old Hemlock Setter Pups



## setters1973 (May 10, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I will be having a litter of setter pups out of the Ryman/Old Hemlock lines pups due last week of May, Males are 300.00 and Females are 400.00 all will come with shots and dew claws removed....This line is close working for the foot hunter....email me for more info and [email protected]


----------

